# how can i get instructions on building the carpenters tool box and bench - materials needed/pattern



## gregpolk (Sep 24, 2012)

I want to make the carpenters tool box and bench, but I need instructions. Material needed and pattern. I am new to woodworking.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

first welcome to Lumber Jock enjoy and have fun while you hang out on this corner 
you will see they will help you all they can

what kind of toolbox are you talking about and what kind of bench 
big question yes 
I gess the toolbox shuold be sturdy but simple as possible take a look under projects fane 
and toolbox tags and you will find a bunch of them from simple to masterpieces 
the same goes for workbenches 
i will recoment one made of plywood or two by fours as the first workbench 
later when you have found out what you want to work with in the future 
you can build your advanced dream bench 

when you look at toolboxes and benches then scroll down to coments
you will often find more knowledge between them too maybee a few other pictures 
often has the project poster made a blog too about the build 
the same goes for the comments there

good luck
Dennis


----------



## gregpolk (Sep 24, 2012)

I want to make the carpenter's tool box and bench on this website. I would like a pattern so I know how to make the cuts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Contact the original poster of the tool box and bench on this site that you're talking about, and ask them if they have measure drawings and/or a cut list.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you click on the "Projects" tab at the top of the page you will be taken to the projects page.
Then on the left column you will see key words that will narrow the search to project tagged with those words.
For example: for Workbench, there will be over 1200 projects on the list.
For Tools, there will be 123 projects.

From that point you can click on any particular project to go to it and then view it in more detail.

This "site" does not create or post projects of its own. The projects on here are posted by the members of he site.

Welcome aboard, by the way.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Greg,

Welcome to LumberJocks , a world of advise, opinions, and experiences, all shared without judgement.

There are thousands of Projects listed and shown in the archives here at the LumberJocks Site. To view them type a 'Keyword', such as 'carpenters tool box' into the search box at the top right of this blog page and press enter and you will have access to all the projects listed under that catagory. You can contact the 'original poster' for additional information regarding the materials and dimensions, or use the pictures and build to your own specifications.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm guessing he wants to build this project:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69270

Greg, you'll have to contact the person who built it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*You are going to have fun and get all the help you need from the LJs on this site; welcome!*


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Serge "Bricofleur" makes a
complete description of the work on his personal site
It starts here :

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2012/07/18/carpenters-tool-box-bench-1-boite-a-outils-banc-de-menuisier/


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LumberJocks Greg!










Here ya go. In the top right there's a "search lumberjocks" tab
type in your request and bingo here's a tool box made by, wayneo, another
fine craftsman in LumberJocks.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You still out there Greg?


----------



## gregpolk (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Got what I needed. Going to buy lumber this weekend and give it a try.


----------

